

Ask HN: Experience with Hetzner? - karterk

I am considering going for a dedicated server from Hetzner (http://www.hetzner.de/). They seem to offer some really good deals. However, I stumbled on a HN thread [1] where quite a few were talking about frequent hard-disk problems.<p>Does anyone here host stuff on Hetzner? Would you recommend their dedicated server offering (especially the lower-end plans)?<p>[1]: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4063761
======
rydl
I've got 4 dedicated root servers at Hetzner for some years now. They've been
quite worth their money. Regarding the HD-issue: just recently one of my
servers got an issue but that's also the first time since ever, plus if you're
having a RAID it's just a matter of contacting the support. Running on
dedicated hardware always comes with such risks, I'd say..

